# I'd like some suggestions on a "furry persona".



## Radiohead (May 5, 2011)

Because I loathe saying the word "fursona", but regardless I would like some help coming up with a sort of avatar.

The deer faun and Amur leopard are both just story characters, nothing more. I don't have any attachment to them. I would like to hear any ideas you might have for a quintessentially "me" furry thing.

I like most all animals with the exception of spiders and (female) mosquitoes. 

Personality-wise, I believe my biggest trait would be "quiet". I'm partially mute, so I'm incorporating that into my character somehow, even in a metaphorical sense like a sewed-up mouth. 
I'm also a bit sluggish, eccentric, and morbid. I hoard food and usually my fridge, shelves, and freezer are overstocked in case I have cravings for a specific thing.

I don't really have many more relevant personality traits I can think of. I'm also fine with non-fuzzy suggestions, like reptiles or insects (or anything, really).

I would say my favorite animals are hoofed mammals, monitor lizards, felines, and rats, though.
What might you suggest, FAF? I've looked through the "Looking For An Interesting Species?" thread, but I'd like to hear any other suggestions you might have.


Edit: I apologize, this is really disjointed. Sleep deprivation...


----------



## Waffles (May 5, 2011)

You sound like a rat/mouse or a sloth to me. :v


----------



## Deo (May 5, 2011)

Deer said:


> Because I loathe saying the word "fursona", but regardless I would like some help coming up with a sort of avatar.
> 
> The deer faun and Amur leopard are both just story characters, nothing more. I don't have any attachment to them. I would like to hear any ideas you might have for a quintessentially "me" furry thing.
> 
> ...


 Anteater. Their mouths prevent them from loud vocalizations, and the nests of insects can be seen as food caches and storage. They are larger, slow animals, that are indeed eccentric in appearance and anatomy. When I think of them I also think of the anteater ghost Antubis in BBC's "KINGDOM HOSPITAL" which is about a haunted hospital and is written by Stephen King. I saw only a few snippets of that telivision show when I was younger and ever since I associate anteaters with the one in the series that follows the dead girl and protects her. So morbid and sort of ghostly/haunting/scary I guess counts in my very personal opinion.

http://winstonsdad.files.wordpress.com/2010/06/anteater1-via-vibrationdata.jpg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2a/Giant_Anteater.jpg


Rat would also be good. I would say crow, too for their hoarding, but they are quite noisy.


----------



## Deo (May 5, 2011)

Actually nix that, the Addax antelope has a distinctive white "X" marking on it's face, you could move that down a bit over the mouth if you wanted too. I don't know how quiet they actually are, but I assume at least a little bit to not attract predators. they also have very slender legs and are hooved. No hoarding or food storage though, sorry.


----------



## Jesie (May 5, 2011)

A fish?

Maybe a clownfish.


----------



## anero (May 5, 2011)

Lammergeiers are flying bird vampires that feed on bone marrow.
Megantereon was a sabre toothed tiger-like cat that most likely had to hoard and guard its prey, since it had huge teeth and apparently bit their prey once and let it bleed out. 
Caracals usually live either alone or in pairs, the females actively guarding their territory.


----------



## Radiohead (May 5, 2011)

Since I'm having issues multi-quoting...

@Waffles: I've been around domestic rats (but not mice) and they tend to vocalize quite a bit. And sloths might work. I like the idea of a sloth carrying around a bunch of little moths as well.

@Deo: I like both of those ideas. Anteaters are adorable, I must admit. Also, silky anteaters have the same expression as me trying to get up. Giant anteaters look so relaxed, too. 
The Addax is a new one to me. That's a gorgeous facial marking. I decided to do a bit of digging and I saw a few youtube videos of them. Apparently even when fighting and sparring they're quiet. Critically endangered as well. Definitely considering this one.

@Jesie: I do like fish, but why a clown fish? I'd have to say I'm not nearly colorful enough. 

@Anero: Lammergeiers are my favorite birds, to be honest. Vultures in general are amazing. I'd think I'm almost too lazy to take one as a persona, though.
Nn, you hit my weakness there with sabre-toothed cats. My favorite animals as a kid.
And caracals are lovely, but sooo very vocal. 

So many good suggestions. I'll think over them, but I'm leaning towards sloth, anteater, or Addax.


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2011)

hahah

crows

quiet

hah


----------



## Radiohead (May 5, 2011)

Icky said:


> hahah
> 
> crows
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, they think that's pretty hilarious.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2011)

Deer said:


> Yeah, they think that's pretty hilarious.


 
I just watched a few of those related videos, and people need to learn the difference between crows and ravens >:c

Also: Mourning Dove? They're pretty quiet around here. Dunno much about their hoarding habits.


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Icky said:


> I just watched a few of those related videos, and people need to learn the difference between crows and ravens >:c
> 
> Also: Mourning Dove? They're pretty quiet around here. Dunno much about their hoarding habits.


Well, they're both black...and...have feathers...
That's the extent of my knowledge, really. That and crows seem to love aggravating my cat.

Honestly, I don't think birds fit me very well. They're very active and their movements aren't like mine (by that I mean I'm sluggish at best). Right now I think I've narrowed it down to sloth or anteater.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2011)

Deer said:


> Well, they're both black...and...have feathers...
> That's the extent of my knowledge, really. That and crows seem to love aggravating my cat.
> 
> Honestly, I don't think birds fit me very well. They're very active and their movements aren't like mine (by that I mean I'm sluggish at best). Right now I think I've narrowed it down to sloth or anteater.


 
You racist asshole >:c 
(one of the most defining features of a raven is the poofy beard thing on it's neck. if it has one, i would say it's a raven)
(i mean there are plenty of other differences too but you wouldn't want to hear about that now would you)

Anteaters are cool!


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

I am having such a hard time deciding between lesser anteater:






or Hoffman two-toed sloth:






Why is this superorder of animals filled with so many adorable things?


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Decision has been made. Comments and feedback welcome. I'm still looking for a name.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2011)

Yayy

Uh....what sort of environment is he in?


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

I suppose her background would be similar to mine. Born in a boring American state to a boring American family. Typical background, so I suppose a pretty typical name. 
She's kind of skittish and aloof. And sluggish, always hungry, and a bit of a stoner. That sounds about right...


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Deer said:


> I suppose her background would be similar to mine. Born in a boring American state to a boring American family. Typical background, so I suppose a pretty typical name.
> She's kind of skittish and aloof. And sluggish, always hungry, and a bit of a stoner. That sounds about right...


 MELISSA


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> MELISSA


 
I'm going to assume you know someone just like that? (Joking.)

I like that name. I was also thinking Audrey, Brooklyn (just so I could call her "Bronx" for short), Clarissa, Lauri, or Naomi. Those are all totally stoner names.


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Deer said:


> Clarissa


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

What is that from?

The only time I've heard "Clarissa" was...well...


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Deer said:


> What is that from?


 "_Silence of the Lambs_".


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

That is a movie I really need to watch.


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2011)

Jenna is a cute name :3c


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Probably going to end up going with Brooklyn since it was my best friend in high school's name.

I annoyed her endlessly by calling her Bronx.


----------



## Radiohead (May 6, 2011)

Brooklyn does not approve of having a stoner anteater named after her. That's fine. I'm naming her Naomi. She'll also go by Noise because it's "ironic". Plus, Naomi Noise has a pretty nice ring to it.

Now my doodle pad is covered in anteater sketches.


----------



## anero (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


>


 
something something fava beans something something liver something liver something something IT PUTS THE LOTION ON ITS SKIN OR ELSE IT GETS THE HOSE AGAIN


----------

